# Cattleya noid with possible virus?



## magnoliasplanties (Nov 20, 2022)

I’ve had this orchid for two years and it has never bloomed for me. I put it outside for one summer and it got a little sunburn, but this year while inside I noticed the edges and these weird marks on the the leaves? I’m hoping it’s not a virus but I’m not sure what it is. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## monocotman (Nov 20, 2022)

I doubt that it’s virus. No mottling on the foliage. Looks like mechanical damage.
David


----------



## magnoliasplanties (Nov 20, 2022)

monocotman said:


> I doubt that it’s virus. No mottling on the foliage. Looks like mechanical damage.
> David


Thank you!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 20, 2022)

injury and dehydration.


----------



## Ray (Nov 21, 2022)

Yes, extremely dehydrated.


----------



## big923cattleya (Nov 21, 2022)

I agree. The root system is not taking up enough moisture.
Bifoliate Cattleyas are very tricky to repot, timing is everything. Best time is when new roots are just emerging from the base of the newest bulb. 
I repot mine every two years, three at most. New roots break very easily and they do not branch as a rule. Improper repotting timing can cause a plant to sulk and be unhappy for years!
# 1 reason a Cattleya does not flower, improper lighting.


----------



## magnoliasplanties (Nov 21, 2022)

Should I repot With some moss or smaller bark? It’s winter here in maryland so I feel like it may set the plant back more. Maybe i should soak the pot weekly?


----------



## big923cattleya (Nov 21, 2022)

No no no, repot when the new roots first appear.
In your images, new white roots are clearly visible so you could repot but seeing the length that they are, they are susceptible to breakage.
But if you are very confident that you can repot without breakage, then repot. But honestly if you bump them they bruise easily . The green tip breaks off very easily. So be extra careful.


Even when my roots are this long they make me nervous.


----------



## tomp (Nov 21, 2022)

The roots that are visible and the new growth look good. The rest of the plant looks badly dehydrated which may indicate those roots maybe in poor shape. I would slip the plant out of the pot and look at those roots. If they are in poor shape I would pot the plant down. It is true that bifoliates are often fussy about when they like to be repotted however if the plant is in trouble sometimes intervention are a good idea. *it’s all about the roots. *


----------



## big923cattleya (Nov 21, 2022)

I never use moss for Cattleyas. To difficult to pot with for most orchids.
I use, what you see in my image, a mix of 50% seedling for bark, 20% medium bark, 10% charcoal, 10% perlite and 10% Hydroton as my number one mix. I modify that slightly by favoring smaller pieces for an Oncidium, bigger pieces for a standard Cattleya in an 8” pot.


----------



## magnoliasplanties (Nov 21, 2022)

Just took it out of the pot and even though I watered it yesturday the roots are dry! I was able to just lift it out of the pot. Now looking for a smaller size pot


----------



## big923cattleya (Nov 21, 2022)

Looking at the media, that seems a bit odd. When you say that you watered it yesterday, exactly how did you water it? How and how much.


----------



## magnoliasplanties (Nov 21, 2022)

big923cattleya said:


> Looking at the media, that seems a bit odd. When you say that you watered it yesterday, exactly how did you water it? How and how much.


I flush the pot but usually don't let it soak, usually water once a week


----------



## big923cattleya (Nov 21, 2022)

If it was my plant, I would divide it in half. I would knock off as much of the old media as I could without damaging roots.
The left piece in your image with the new roots would be in a 4” pot. The right piece with one larger lead and three smaller ones would go into another 4” pot.
I would water well and let them approach dryness. Depending upon conditions and light I would probably water once every 7-10 days.
The light should be reduced for a while, maybe 2-3 hours of good sunlight directly on the leaves. They could go outside for the summer but not into a sunny spot right away. Gradually give them a little more sun each week so that after two weeks or so they are getting about 4 hours worth. If light gets better and it warms up nicely, they might need water every 4-5 days depending upon light and temperature.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 22, 2022)

you need to water more often, I think.
New roots look good.


----------

